
Microdosing: Improving performance enhancement in intelligence analysis [pdf] - nabla9
https://mca-marines.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Albayrak.pdf
======
rum3
I found microdosing DMT to be a very interesting experience aswell though it
is not so common to hear about it.

